# Back to back boxes.



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have my code book near me but I can swear that due to the fire rating of plastic boxes you cannot post them back to back. Is that only for fiber boxes or plastic? My boss says he's never had an issue with it but is this a code violation?


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

It cant be back to back on a fire wall


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

As long as this is not a rated wall, there is no problem.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

ah ok, makes sense. i knew there could be an issue at least, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

knowledge29 said:


> It cant be back to back on a fire wall


Makes sense.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have lots of formal residential experience so what's up with fancy PVC box and fancy staples? Any advantage?


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Fire isnt a issue but sound is. I wouldnt want that i my house so I can listen to the goings on in the next room because of that hole.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ratrod56 said:


> I don't have lots of formal residential experience so what's up with fancy PVC box and fancy staples? Any advantage?



PVC boxes because he's a hack jester and the staples to maintain 1¼" from the stud face.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a shallow plastic 1900 box. Sound isn't an issue in these two bedrooms because they are connected by a jack n Jill bathroom anyways.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mrmanly said:


> Fire isnt a issue ......


If this was a fire-rated wall it would be.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mrmanly said:


> Fire isnt a issue but sound is. I wouldnt want that i my house so I can listen to the goings on in the next room because of that hole.


If the Sheetrock is trimmed correctly, and you have a devise and plate installed, you really consider that a hole?


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If the Sheetrock is trimmed correctly, and you have a devise and plate installed, you really consider that a hole?


 
Yes I would. I believe that a layer a sheetrock on one side is going to do a better job of cutting down sound than devices and covers. Of course I dont have any test studies to prove it. Just my opinion.


Especially since the bedroom is next to a bathroom all the more reason to make sure no sound gets through. Lots of noisy disgusting things happens in bathrooms. Don't want to listen to anything while Im watching TV in bed while the wife is in the bathroom. Kills the mood.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

There is doors to the bathroom that the sound will get thru more so than two back to back boxes that are across from where the beds are going to be.


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

bustabo said:


> There is doors to the bathroom that the sound will get thru more so than two back to back boxes that are across from where the beds are going to be.


 
Do what you want to. Its certainly not illegal code wise. 

I just wouldnt do it for my house. I still think a door is a better sound barrier than boxes, devices and covers.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally I would have just used regular boxes and moved them over a stud each but the home owners are pretty set on having the two rooms identical.

Just making sure it wasn't a violation


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrmanly said:


> Do what you want to. Its certainly not illegal code wise.
> 
> I just wouldnt do it for my house. I still think a door is a better sound barrier than boxes, devices and covers.


 How about those cheapie hollow core doors? I'd think they would amplify sound, instead of reducing it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jack & Jill bath = two kids = Ipods = noise between the rooms is not an issue.

Problem solved. Next.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Jack & Jill bath = two kids = Ipods = noise between the rooms is not an issue.
> 
> Problem solved. Next.


Exactly.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

The back to back is only really an issue if other things are being done to minimize sound transmission. Certainly one of the things to do if designing to reduce transmission, but as stated above there are many other issues in traditional construction.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mrmanly said:


> Lots of noisy disgusting things happens in bathrooms. Don't want to listen to anything while Im watching TV in bed while the wife is in the bathroom. Kills the mood.


 


Glad I asked because this was funny as hell:laughing::laughing:


----------

